

Is lasting value diluted by blogs? - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2008/07/25/is-lasting-value-diluted-by-blogs/

======
learninglisp
Blogging has its share of muckrakers and trolls, but for me I'd say that it
has opened up a medium in which I can follow a single train of thought over
the course of a year even though I might have limited time to focus during any
given day or week. I've been able to make minor contributions to a subject
area that I had no skill with at the start, and I've made contact with several
other like minded individuals that I never would have come across otherwise.
Most importantly, if I was completely braindead on a certain point or if I was
unaware of something painfully obvious, it was brought to my attention much
earlier than it might have been had I continued by trial and error alone. The
flames and the ridicule were not that bad, and ultimately blogging provided an
arena where I could new try things: it was okay to "fail". There's not that
much at stake in being an idiot in a blog post as long as you're willing to
admit you were off base and correct stuff later.

